# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Reputation?

## treefrogsrules

I was wondering how to highten reptutation? do i need likes or something? thanks, peyton

----------


## Sierra

If you have a post that somebody else sees as very informative, ect. They can click the little star looking thing at the bottom of your post, next to the ! in the triangle, on the left.

----------


## Poly

I feel terrible!  :Frown:  This is the first time I noticed how the rep system works! There are so many posts by so many members I could have added rep for because they were so helpful! That does it, I know a TON of members who deserve extra rep for their helpful answers!...

----------


## Sierra

Don't feel bad! I don't think people add to it too much.  :Smile:  just look ahead and know that you'll know now!  :Smile:

----------


## Kurt

I add reputation when someone goes above and beyond the call of duty, and gives great advice. I don't give it for someone that is just repeating the same advice we all give on a regular basis. I sometimes give reputation to people that step in and give correct advise so I don't have to. Saves me a lot of typing.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Strider18

Just found this thread and thought it would be helpful for me to dig it up for new users  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos

> Just found this thread and thought it would be helpful for me to dig it up for new users


For more information on how to use "Reputation" and other forum functions, you can visit this thread:  http://www.frogforum.net/forum-quest...elsewhere.html  :Smile:  .

----------


## Strider18

Thanks for that page  :Smile:  It helped me out a little bit  :Smile:

----------

